# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Irritatie nek door scheren en strakke boord
Wie kan mij iets aanraden?

Ik heb begrepen dat ik een zeer gevoelige huid heb. Ik heb altijd mee-eters en andere plekken op mij huid. Naar ik aanneem komt dat door met name het dagelijks scheren en doordat ik elke dag een pak met das draag. Duidelijk behoorlijk veel irritatie. Nu zoek ik een zalfje, creme of iets dergelijks wat goed werkt.

Scheer me al met een Coolskin onder de douche.

Wie heeft een goede tip?

----------


## Marie

draag bij voorkeur natuurlijke materialen.
Een katoenen overhemd liefst met een wat wijdere boordmaat kan al een hoop verschil maken.


En ga eens met een schoonheidsspecialiste praten.
Die hebben het messte verstand van de gevoelige huid en eventuele smeerseltjes.

----------


## sylvia

Mijn advies: kijk of er een scheerschuim is voor de gevoelige huid (het merk 'nivea' heeft dit oa.). Scheer niet onder de douche, want dit maakt de irritatie groter. Een veilige zalf is 'uierzalf'. Of een babyzalf, kijk eens bij de babyproducten, en lees de achterkant van de verpakking. Bij voorkeur een zalf waar geen alcohol en/of parfum in zit.Er is een babyzalf in een grijs potje die erg goed is, maar ik weet de naam niet meer. Dus kijk even bij de babyproducten bij de drogist en je vindt het vanzelf.
Succes!

----------


## Frank Fokke

Ik adviseer je om een lotion van Rescue Remedy met Crap Apple te nemen. Dat spuit je op de geïrriteerde plekken en in de meeste gevallen verdwijnt de irritatie binnen enkele minuten.

Deze kan je ook als crème krijgen, onder de naam Rescue Crème in de winkel, of als creme met tea tree toegevoegd in bijvoorbeeld mijn winkel: http://shop.frankfokke.nl
Ook de lotion vind je in mijn shop, bij Bloesemremedies, Eerste hulp producten.

Succes,

Frank Fokke.

----------

